# Heavy Trails



## Pan (14. Mai 2002)

Moin moin!!

So, die ob der Harz-Reise aufkeimende Bike-Euphorie nutzend, hier der Aufruf zu ner schicken Trail-Runde im Deister:

Termin: Sa., 25.05. (alternativ So., 26.05.)

Start: *12:00 Uhr*, Nienstedter Pass (Auf Wunsch der Hamburger)

Streckenführung:

Vom Pass über den Polenzweg zum Einstieg in den Frankweg (kleinere Rampen, Halfpipe, Wurzeln) und runter über den Bombenkrater zu den Wasserrädern.

Kurzes Stück wieder hoch und schmaler Highspeed-DH zur Bismarckeiche. Jetzt brutal hoch zum Kamm und bei der Wöltjebuche abwärts zur Dicken Marie; das sind mehr als 1,5 km Achterbahn-Feeling auf nem Bike (wers kann) oder irgendwie bergab schliddern mit Schiebestücken (für mich).

Büschen rauf zur Streitbuche und tricky runter Richtung Völksen, wieder rauf und rasant die Klagenden Weiber runter zum Deisterhaus.

Nochmal rauf und den Jägerstieg wieder ab.

Über Steinbruch und Köllnisch Feld zum Annaturm und den Grenzweg runter bis zur BMX-Bahn.

Bergan zurück zum Pass. Wer jetzt noch Bock hat, fährt über Hattricks Fully-Teststrecke hoch zum Nordmannsturm und von dort einen nett verblockten Pfad bis Nienstedt ab, trailt am Deisterrand entlang und nimmt nochmal 200 hm zurück zum Parkplatz mit.

Abkürzen/Anpassen der Strecke problemlos möglich!!!

Wenn wir alles fahren sind das locker über 1200 hm/50km - aber das sind wir ja mittlerweile gewöhnt, oder!!?


----------



## gage_ (14. Mai 2002)

Ha, das sitzen wir doch auf einer Backe ab  Naja mal sehen, wenn wir das Tempo-Niveau nicht zu hoch und das Pausen-Niveau nicht zu niedrig ansetzen, koennen wir vielleicht die ganze Runde fahren. Im Harz ist mir sehr entgegengekommen, dass es eigentlich nur zwei richtig fette Anstiege waren 

Waere auf jeden Fall gerne dabei, schreibe mir das schon mal in den Kalender .. und auf den Einkaufszettel mehr als drei Muesliriegel und ne Banane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## momme (14. Mai 2002)

hay pan!

ich komm mal wieder mit den wegen durcheinander!  



> Wöltjebuche abwärts zur Dicken Marie; das sind mehr als 1,5 km Achterbahn-Feeling auf nem Bike (wers kann) oder irgendwie bergab schliddern mit Schiebestücken (für mich).



ist denn das nicht der "grenzweg"? bisher habe ich das immer so mitbekommen! hoffe mal, dass die ups´n´downs bis dahin etwas trockener als jetzt sind, sonst ist das ja echt nur geschliddere!

werde mir den termin auch an die wand kleben! mal sehen, ob´s passt!

für alle die mitfahren: es lohnt sich vorhandene protektoren mitzunehmen, denn das, was der pan da rausgesucht hat lässt schon einiges an brutalbiking zu (muss aber nicht!)! 

momme!


----------



## Hattrick (14. Mai 2002)

Einer von beiden Tagen passt !
zum Treffpunkt Nienstedter Pass komme ich "vorgewärmt" per Rad.


----------



## Rabbit (14. Mai 2002)

Na supi! Das ist ja mein "freies" WE! Sollte ich noch 'nen Mitfahrer finden mit dem man das Brot brechen und die Spritkosten teilen kann, bin ich sicher dabei!


----------



## gage_ (14. Mai 2002)

@Rabbit .. noch einen ausser mir, oder nimmst Du mich diesmal nicht mehr mit, weil mein Bike immer so dreckig ist? 

Heute abend wird das uebrigens nichts, jemand fuehlt sich vernachlaessigt 

Habe aber heute mal mein Hardtail probeweise zum Singlespeeder umgebaut, also werde ich diese Woche sicher mal abends am Alsterwanderweg fahren ... wer ist dabei?


----------



## michael59 (14. Mai 2002)

liebe nordlichter,

an dem sonntag werden einige mitstreiter im harz sein. sollten bis dahin meine technischen probleme beseitigt sein und ein weiteres training möglich werden habe ich mich mit bikewürstchen verabredet den schluß des feldes zu bilden.

michael


----------



## Grip (14. Mai 2002)

Hey Pan

Ich werde wahrscheinlich am Samstag mitfahren können. Muß es noch checken. Wenn es klappt, komme ich mal gleich mit dem Bike angeschoben.

Bist Du denn schon wieder fit? Wolltest Du nicht letztes Wochenende samt regierung zum Kaffee kommen? Hab nix mehr von Dir gehört!  

Grip


----------



## Pan (14. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Grip _
> *Hey Pan
> 
> Ich werde wahrscheinlich am Samstag mitfahren können. Muß es noch checken. Wenn es klappt, komme ich mal gleich mit dem Bike angeschoben.
> ...



Hi Grip!

Na ja, halbwegs. Wiegetritt fahren und Downhill is noch nicht wieder wie gewohnt möglich, aber büschen rollen is schon drin.

Tja, da sich der "Frühschoppen" am Sa. etwas länger hinzog, bin ich erst um 18:30 da weggekommen. Da wäre ich erst gegen 19:00 Uhr bei euch eingetrudelt und hätte wohl niemanden mehr angetroffen.

Sehen wir uns bei Big Mike?!! Werd mal aufn Sprung übern Süntel hinbiken...

Ansonsten sehen wir uns hoffentlich mal wieder im Deister.
Axo: Bring doch Deinen Kumpel gleich mit. Als AlpenX-Vorbereitung ist der Trip allemal geeignet!!


----------



## Grip (14. Mai 2002)

@ Pan

In jedem Fall sehen wir uns dort. Mit dem Kumpel iss datt so'ne Sache. Der ist beruflich viel unterwegs und wohnt in Hamburg... Mal sehen, vielleicht kann ich ihn dazu überreden, mal auf'n Samstag herzukommen. Iss ja offenbar nicht der einzige Hamburcher hier  

Grip


----------



## foxi (15. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Wenn wir alles fahren sind das locker über 1200 hm/50km - aber das sind wir ja mittlerweile gewöhnt, oder!!? *



Hi
das ist doch mal nen Wort Schön  das es Dir wieder gut geht. Sa 25. passt mir gut, komme also auf alle Fälle vorrausgesetzt ich hab vom Ouzo wieder ne klare Birne.  Ich sitze nämlich  gerade in Lauerstellung vor meinen PC und kann net Schlafen, denn Morgen Früh gehts ab nach Kreta in Urlaub.  Werde da mal die Örtlichen Gegebenheiten für nen Bike-Urlaub Testen bzw. erkundschaften(günstige Unterkünfte & Bikeguide) Für Interessierte :http://georgioupoli.net/x_georgi.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael59 (15. Mai 2002)

hallo foxi,

wo fährst du denn hin?

ich war erst da und unter der örtlichen bikeangeboten gibt es trotz gleicher papierangebote riesige unterschiede.

bis auf meine vollgesichtsbremsung ist das dort ein tolles bikerevier.

michael


----------



## Bischi (15. Mai 2002)

*mitdenarmenwedel*     is morgen OK gregor ?    


mfg, Bischi


----------



## gage_ (15. Mai 2002)

@Bischi .. jap hau Dich nachher mal im ICQ an ...


----------



## Rabbit (15. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *@Bischi .. jap hau Dich nachher mal im ICQ an ... *


Könnt ihr bitte für euren Feierabend-Kinderfahrradausführ-Trip einen eigenen Beitrag öffnen, sonst muß ich mal meine Macht als Mod spielen lassen 

Zum Deister: Wenn also Bischi und gageC mitkommen ist mein Wagen wohl ausgebucht!

@gageC: Meinst Du es hilft was deine Monstergabel in den Wagen zu kriegen, wenn ich diesmal alternativ ein wenig Luft aus den Autoreifen lasse?  

BTW: Wer ist denn der Grip? Kenne ich den schon?
Und wer ist sein Kumpel aus HH? Ist der auch im Forum registriert?


----------



## Grip (16. Mai 2002)

@ Rabbit

Glaube nicht, daß wir uns kennen. Kann sich ja ändern.   
Sicher ist allerdings, daß mein Kumpel aus HH hier nicht registriert ist.

Grip


----------



## Rabbit (16. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Grip _
> *Sicher ist allerdings, daß mein Kumpel aus HH hier nicht registriert ist.*


Dann mach doch mal Werbung ... 

... und laß uns mal was ändern  
(vielleicht schon in Kürze!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (16. Mai 2002)

Grip is ein ganz Lieber aus der Süntelbiker-Crew...konnte damals die legendäre Oktober-Deister-Singletrail-Tour leider nicht mitfahren...

...wir sind daher ne Woche vorher die Strecke gefahren und er hat hinterher mächtig Werbung dafür betrieben

Tja, und Rabbit....is halt Rabbit!!! 

Hoffe ihr könnt euch am 25sten kennenlernen


----------



## Grip (17. Mai 2002)

Na, da bin ich aber gerührt...mal sehen wie lange ich so'n Ruf halten kann  

Also ich hoffe es klappt mit dem 25th.

Grip


----------



## Rabbit (17. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Grip _
> *Na, da bin ich aber gerührt...mal sehen wie lange ich so'n Ruf halten kann *


Na denn, meine Erwartungen sind hoch 
Mal sehen, ob Du dem Ruf überhaupt gerecht werden kannst! 

Wollen mal hoffen, daß das Wetter auch mitspielt!

Bis denn,
Harry


----------



## Rabbit (17. Mai 2002)

Ich möchte hier mal meine Idee zum "Rahmenprogramm" vorstellen:

Wenn möglich würden wir HH'ler (Ich, gageC und vermutlich auch der Bischi) gerne auch bis Sonntag bleiben.

Am Samstag fahren wir gemeinsam die von PAN hier vorgestellte Deistertour, treffen da ggf. mit Quen zusammen und unsere DH/DD-Aspiranten fahren anschließend mit zu Quen, sofern es dort Möglichkeiten zum pennen gibt.
Den Sonntag gestallten die DH/DD-Kinderreifenfahrer  dann "unter sich", während die XC'ler vielleicht noch mal den Süntel umpflügen.
Auf dem Rückweg kann ich gageC und ggf. auch Bischi ja dann bei Quen abholen.

So meine Idee, und nun schlagt mich


----------



## Bischi (17. Mai 2002)

was? wo? wie? wann?  Das ist ja schon nächste Woche oder ?  Ich muss erstmal schaun ob ich überhaupt das ganze WE freimachen kann....   

mfg, Bischi


----------



## gage_ (17. Mai 2002)

@Bischi .. ach komm, das schaffst Du schon Dich da freizumachen ... aber wenn kein Wunder geschieht muss ich die Louisen wohl nochmal von einem Bike an's andere schrauben 

Egal, ich bin mit einem kompletten Wochenende einverstanden. Samstag Tour, und am Sonntag dann nochmal bei den Details vorbeischauen, die man mangels Saft bei der Tour nicht mehr gemacht hat.


----------



## Hattrick (17. Mai 2002)

@rabbit: 2-3 Schlafplätze könnte ich anbieten. (2*Gartenhaus, 1*Gästezimmer, nach Hannover sind es ca 20-25min Autofahrt)
Meine Teilnahme an der Sonntagstour kann ich allerdings noch nicht zusagen.


----------



## Rabbit (17. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *Meine Teilnahme an der Sonntagstour kann ich allerdings noch nicht zusagen. *


Bist wohl noch blau von der in den 40'zigsten Reinfeierparty bei Rainers Frau 
Macht nix, wir sind ja dann vermutlich auch dabei


----------



## Gerrit (19. Mai 2002)

Moin, 
wenn nix dazwischenkommt werde ich mit mit meinem "kleinen" Bruder mal auftauchen, wird sicherlich SEHR spassig. Hoffe nur, daß die Bauleitung uns wegläßt  

Ist der Nienstädter Pass dieser Parkplatz?  Und geht das nu Samstag oder Sonntag los? 

cheers,
Gerrit


----------



## Pan (19. Mai 2002)

Hi Gerrit!!

Klasse, das Du auch dabei bist!!!

Jo, am Pass ist ein Parkplatz. Kannst aber auch erst bei mir aufschlagen, wir fahren dann gemeinsam hin (mit Auto).

Start am Pass soll am Samstag sein, auf Wunsch der Hamburger allerdings erst gegen High Noon.

CU there.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (19. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Hi Gerrit!!
> Klasse, das Du auch dabei bist!!!*


Jo, find ich auch prima! 

@['geidz'si:]  und Bischi:
Habe von Sebastian gehört, daß der wohl eher nicht kann. Der hat am Samstagabend 'ne Party und fährt wohl am Sonntag den Jedermannmarathon in Altenau mit!
Kommt ihr denn trotzdem mit und malträtiert euch dann mal wieder beim XC (obwohl die hier von PAN gepostete Samstagstour es ja in sich zu haben scheint)?


----------



## gage_ (21. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *@['geidz'si:]  und Bischi:
> Habe von Sebastian gehört, daß der wohl eher nicht kann. Der hat am Samstagabend 'ne Party und fährt wohl am Sonntag den Jedermannmarathon in Altenau mit!
> Kommt ihr denn trotzdem mit und malträtiert euch dann mal wieder beim XC (obwohl die hier von PAN gepostete Samstagstour es ja in sich zu haben scheint)? *



Hrmhrm .. das ist natuerlich 

Tjo, also mir ist das mit Sicherheit zuviel, Sonntag noch eine fette Tour zu fahren. Und nachdem Bischi dem Sonntag rein zeitmaessig schon gespalten gegenuebersteht, hiesse das fuer mich wohl alleine herumschuckeln .. das ist natuerlich wenig spannend ...

@Bischi .. sag mal was dazu


----------



## Rabbit (21. Mai 2002)

@gageC und Bischi:
Wie sieht es denn mit folgender Variante aus?

Nach der Samstagstour gehen wir noch mit zu PAN duschen und nach anschließendem Smalltalk fahren wir dann bereits Samstagabend wieder zurück?

Ich will ja nicht leugnen das mir an einer Spritkostenumlage gelegen wäre!


----------



## gage_ (21. Mai 2002)

Gekauft!


----------



## Lupus (21. Mai 2002)

Hy Pan,

ist in der Tour die Himmelfahrt beschriebene Rinne enthalten ?

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Pan (22. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Lupus _
> *Hy Pan,
> 
> ist in der Tour die Himmelfahrt beschriebene Rinne enthalten ?
> ...



Hi Lupus!!

Ist sie!! Ziemlich zum Anfang sogar, nach etwa 4km einlullen.

Das heißt dann wohl, wir sehen uns Samstag, oder!!?


----------



## Gerrit (22. Mai 2002)

Moin,
leider können wir am Samstag nicht dabeisein, da die Stadt Soltau es doch mal geschafft hat, das Bauvorhaben zu genehmigen (im Januar eingereicht...). Das heißt, jetzt geht es richtig ab hier. Der Abrissunternehmer bringt Freitag die Bagger, unsere Heizung ist teilweise schon demontiert, und ich bin wie son blöder am Möbel auseinanderbauen, durch die Gegend zu karren usw.
Tja, und bis Montag müssen die Dachpfannen vom Haus sein, sind ja nur so ca. 5000 Stück   
Shit, wäre echt zu gern mitgefahren! Na ja, wenn's denn ersma rollt hier, kann ich auch mal wieder...

Wünsche euch jedenfalls viel Spass und gutes Wetter, und lasst die Knochen heil, ok??? Gilt besonders für Pan, denn wer soll sonst die schicken Touren zusammenstricken.... 

Bis dann,
Gerrit


----------



## Pan (23. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Gerrit _
> *Moin,
> leider können wir am Samstag nicht dabeisein, ... *




Ohne Worte...


----------



## Bischi (23. Mai 2002)

nach n paar Tagen Internet-Abstinenz muss ich zu meinem Bedauern wohl meine Absage bekanntgeben  . D.h. ich werde weder Samstag noch Sonntag dabei sein.  Grund: :arbeit: :familie:

@Gregor:  Hab grad ne Mail von BMO bekommen:

........................
Hi Bischi,

bekommst die Bremse Portofrei, NN-Gebühr kommt aber rauf.
danke für die Bestellung. Wir packen und schicken dann ab.
Kommt übrigens mit 200er Scheibe für vorn

beste Grüße,
Mathias ...bike-mailorder.de
........................

200er Scheibe ?   *schluck*   Das Teil reisst mir direkt die Tauchrohre aus der Gabelkrone...  *gg*



mfg, Bischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (23. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *nach n paar Tagen Internet-Abstinenz muss ich zu meinem Bedauern wohl meine Absage bekanntgeben  . D.h. ich werde weder Samstag noch Sonntag dabei sein.  Grund: :arbeit: :familie:
> *



Dabei hatte ich die Streckenführung extra auf Dich zugeschnitten...


----------



## Rabbit (23. Mai 2002)

Hm, 3 Wetterdienste, 3 unterschiedliche Prognosen 

Und das Teilnehmerfeld reduziert sich auch immer stärker!

Was'n los? Die Euphorie nach dem Harz bereits verflogen?!

Wo steckt eigentlich Volker? Ist der noch auf Kreta?


----------



## Pan (23. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Hm, 3 Wetterdienste, 3 unterschiedliche Prognosen
> 
> Und das Teilnehmerfeld reduziert sich auch immer stärker!
> ...



Jep!! Aber solange er nicht dem Erdbeben zum Opfer gefallen ist, wird er Sa. biken.

Wetter soll bis dahin wieder mitspielen - immer optimistisch sein, mein lieber Rabbit!

Und das Teilnehmerfeld sieht sooo schlecht auch nicht aus:

1. Rabbit
2. Hattrick
3. Rainer
4. Foxi
5. Pan
6. GageC
7. Grip
8. Momme (?)
9. Lupus (?)

So ganz viel mehr dürften es dann bei der Strecke auch gar nicht sein, will man einigermaßen flüssig durch den Parcours surfen.


----------



## gage_ (23. Mai 2002)

Also solang es 5 Leute oder mehr sind ist das doch prima. Ich fuer meinen Teil bin fest entschlossen, auch wenn ich dann wohl der einzige bin, der mit Material-Handicap startet. Ausser momme ist dabei und bringt den sagenumwobenen Stabilomaten mit ...

Apropos Wetter ... ich war gestern mit meinem Mitbewohner eine Runde drehen und musste feststellen, dass etwas Regen bei den Temperaturen gar nicht so schlecht ist  Also sehe ich auch dem entspannt entgegen, die Eiszeit wird Ende Mai wohl nicht mehr ausbrechen.

So. Ich geh jetzt Muesliriegel kaufen 

@Bischi .. Arbeit? Familie? Schon mal was von Prioritaeten setzen gehoert?  Schade, schade, dass Du nicht mitkommst 

Ich habe mich vernunftshalber bei den Bremsen, die ich vielleicht irgendwann bekomme (  ) fuer 185mm/165mm entschieden. Mehr braucht man glaub echt nur fuer den "Brake-Induced-Frontloop" oder "Bite-My-Stem"-Wheelie-Abbrueche, und man hat die Lacher auf seiner Seite, wenn man vehement darauf besteht das sei Gewichtstuning


----------



## momme (23. Mai 2002)

hay gagec!

der sagenumwobene stabilomat hat auch so seine schwächen im bergaufprügeln; von daher könnten wir da immer schön zusammen hinterherhinken! 
ich sage mal fast vollkommen zu, dass ich dabei bin bei der tour; jedoch komme ich morgens erst spät aus der nachtwache und weiss nicht genau, ob ich´s pünktlich schaffe! werde es aber versuchen und eventuell noch andere leute mitbringen! eventuell fahren wir dann aber auch nicht die ganze tour mit!? den grenzweg (nach den beschreibungen, wie ich ihn gefahren bin (da ist mir doch noch irgendwer eine erklärung vom anfang des threads schuldig!)) würde ich nach den niederschlägen der letzten tage schon mal aus der tour streichen, denn das wird sicherlich nur noch ein geschliddere!

momme!


----------



## Pan (23. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von momme _
> *! den grenzweg (nach den beschreibungen, wie ich ihn gefahren bin (da ist mir doch noch irgendwer eine erklärung vom anfang des threads schuldig!)) würde ich nach den niederschlägen der letzten tage schon mal aus der tour streichen, denn das wird sicherlich nur noch ein geschliddere*



Jajaja, kommt schon...

...dat Ding von der "Wöltjebuche" zur "Dicken Marie" runter, dass ist für mich (und Dich wohl auch) der "Grenzweg" - stehen ja auch genug "Grenzsteine" da rum... 

Nur hat der Quen immer mal wieder was von "Grenzweg" gefaselt, kennt aber nach eigenem Bekunden den oben beschriebenen Weg NICHT. 

Nun war meine Vermutung, dass ich evtl. mit den Bezeichnungen falsch liege und der Quen als "Grenzweg" den meint, der, fährt man vom Annaturm Richtung Laube, nach ca. 200m links ab geht.

Im übrigen sind Rainer und ich am Montag das Teil mal abgefahren - wider Erwarten ist es wirklich ziemlich gut abgetrocknet. Nur im unteren Teil in dieser kleinen "Schlucht" durch die immer die Reiter hoppeln isses knöcheltief matschig; sind aber nur 50m und da isses auch nicht mehr steil!!

Der obere Teil hatte dagegen wirklich guten Grip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (23. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Nur im unteren Teil in dieser kleinen "Schlucht" durch die immer die Reiter hoppeln isses knöcheltief matschig; sind aber nur 50m und da isses auch nicht mehr steil!!*


Wenn's weiter nicht's ist, mein Bike ist ja gerade mal wieder so richtig schön sauber 

Ich nehme auf jeden Fall die DigiCam mit. Vielleicht können wir ja unser aussehen von der Harztour noch toppen


----------



## momme (23. Mai 2002)

hay pan!



> Nun war meine Vermutung, dass ich evtl. mit den Bezeichnungen falsch liege und der Quen als "Grenzweg" den meint, der, fährt man vom Annaturm Richtung Laube, nach ca. 200m links ab geht.



nee, das ist doch der weg, der auch am ende des frankweges (wurzelstück) rauskommt!

freue mich, wenn der grenzinger trocken ist! hatte bisher immer vermutet, dass er immer eine oder zwei ewigkeiten braucht, um auszutrocknen! aber ich bin ihn dieses jahr auch schon trocken gefahren und das war sehr fein!

momme!


----------



## Lupus (24. Mai 2002)

Und wegen mir kann es auch schön rutschig sein, dann fällt man nicht so hart !!

Bis morgen allerseits.
Lupus


----------



## foxi (24. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Jep!! Aber solange er nicht dem Erdbeben zum Opfer gefallen ist, wird er Sa. biken. *



Hi Jungs
so isses bin wieder im Lande. Das Beben war schon ne urige Sache bis man gegreift was eigendlich Los ist, ist es schon vorbei . Wir waren gerade eingeschlafen da wackelt auf einmal das Bett wie verückt und schlägt immer gegen die Wand dazu ein dröhnen durchs Haus. Kommentar von meinen Frauchen "Ey, hör mal auf damit" Ich sagte nur noch verdutzt "Wieso ich mach doch nichts" und bin aus dem Bett geschossen 
@Pan: Wann kann ich denn Samstag bei Dir aufschlagen. 11:00 ok ??
@michael59: Ich war in "Georgioupolis" im Westen der Insel (der Landschaftlich schönste Teil) zwischen Rethimno & Chania. Der Ort ist optimal für Leute die Badeurlaub lieben (10Km tollster Sandstrand) und nicht gerade das Ballermann-Feeling suchen. Außerdem  Idealer Ausgangspunkt für Biketouren, schon nach 5-7KM einrollen geht los in die Lefka Ori (Weiße Berge 2452m) 
Im Ort selber ist ein Super Bikeguide (Deutscher)http://georgioupoli.net/shops/geobike/index.htm  der individuelle Touren (auch Wochenprogramm) für jeden Geschmack zusammen schustert (sogar 2Tagestouren in den süden der Insel)


----------



## Pan (24. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *@Pan: Wann kann ich denn Samstag bei Dir aufschlagen. 11:00 ok ??
> *



Jep, is ok!!

Durftest Du denn auch mal biken gehen??


----------



## foxi (24. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Durftest Du denn auch mal biken gehen??  *



jaaaaa und wie - aber nicht alleine, das war die beste Gelegenheit mein Frauchen ans Mountenbiken heranzuführen 
Kannst Dir vorstellen da bekam Sie sogar Lust aufs Biken denn man brauchte nur den Blick vom Meer den Rücken kehren und hatte echt einen tollen Ausblick auf die Berge vor sich, außerdem sah man im Ort immer wieder Biker durch die Gegend düsen. Das insperierte sie wohl auch !
Wir sind erst mal zu einen 5KM entfernten Süßwassersee gefahren der eingebettet in einen Alpenpanorama liegt ,  und dann noch bis auf 180m hoch so, das immerhin knappe 30KM zusammen kamen. 
Wenn ich die Bilder hab werd ich mal was hier rein posten.


----------



## Quen (24. Mai 2002)

So langsam hab ich echt das Gefühl das ihr alle nicht den richtigen Grenzweg kennt...

Ich kenne ihn - schreibe hier aber nicht wo er ist, sonst gibts da bald nen Menschenauflauf


----------



## momme (24. Mai 2002)

geheimniskrämer! 

bin mir arg sicher, dass ich den g-weg kenne!

momme!


----------



## Pan (24. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Quen _
> *So langsam hab ich echt das Gefühl das ihr alle nicht den richtigen Grenzweg kennt...
> 
> Ich kenne ihn - schreibe hier aber nicht wo er ist, sonst gibts da bald nen Menschenauflauf  *



Hi Quen!!

Na jetzt bin ich aber neugierig - komm schon, kleiner Anhaltspunkt wenigstens!!


----------



## Grip (24. Mai 2002)

Hey Pan

Ich bring mal 'ne Karte mit und Du zeichnest mir die Strecke ein, O.K.? ich habe gerade versucht die Strecke mal nach Eurer Beschreibung zu finden, aber...krieg nur Bruchstücke zusammen.

 

Sind das alles offizielle Bezeichnungen, oder habt Ihr die selbst kreiert??  

Bis jetzt geht morgen noch allet klar. Zeitlich bin ich ein wenig knapp dran, kann sein, daß ich dann doch mit dem Auto auffahren muß  

Grip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (24. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Quen _
> *Ich kenne ihn - schreibe hier aber nicht wo er ist, sonst gibts da bald nen Menschenauflauf*



Das wird Dich auf den Forstautobahnen wo Du Dich neuerdings rumtreibst wohl kaum stoeren 

@(fast)alle: ich seh Euch morgen!


----------



## Pan (24. Mai 2002)

Ick freu´mir schon, ick freu´ mir schon!!!!!! 


Bis morgen, Jungs!!!    Wird ein geiler Tag!!!    Versprochen!!!!!


----------

